# PM1127VF-LB or PM1236



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok, I have been selling off some of my toys that go bang to get a lathe in about 2 weeks or less I should have the funds for the large purchase and collect tooling as time goes by. 

The decision will be made for the PM1127VF-LB or PM1236 

I am very space limited but could possibly fit a 1236 in the spot will require some shoe horning and total shop rearrangement but I think I could get it to fit. 

Any pro's cons between the 2? The PM1127VF-LB look's like a rather capable machine for the size for my requirements? the 1236 seems a bit over kill for my present needs but future needs it would be nice? After shipping etc the 1236 is just a few bills more.

Anyone have a photo of the machines side by side so I can get a better idea of the physical size? 

Thanks.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 26, 2014)

If you search through the threads in the Precision Matthews forum area... you will find some threads of folks who had this same decision to make.  Might do some reading... 

Folks at this forum are friendly and willing to share their experiences, ask them.  I was fortunate enough to visit a few folks who had PM machines and look at them.  Made making the decision easy.  

Wish I was in your area, I like things that go bang... especially the ones that through a precision mechanism hurl a scrap of lead... <grin>

I started out serious about a 1127LB (the LB is the only one available now)... then decided to go a little larger.  Ended up settling on the 1340GT... which is a high precision machine.  

The key is to determine what you will use it for, then ask folks which machine will do a bit more than you need.  

BTW: Do I read correctly you are a pilot?  I have FW and gyrocopter ratings, and do lots of EAB work.  Specifically part of why I am setting up a shop... to build EAB parts.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 26, 2014)

GA,Gyro 

Yes, I am a pilot... Yea, the 1127LB will exceeded my current needs for things I can think of doing right now! Would love to get a pic of the machines side by side i can measure but just can not picture it in perspective! Photo must be from the same distance to be helpful to me.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 26, 2014)

Can't help with the pictures, sorry, but when I was recently considering buying a 1127 I researched the machine and found that the secondary gearbox is pretty basic i.e. you only get three feed rates/thread pitches per gear setup. This kinda killed it for me.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 26, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Can't help with the pictures, sorry, but when I was recently considering buying a 1127 I researched the machine and found that the secondary gearbox is pretty basic i.e. you only get three feed rates/thread pitches per gear setup. This kinda killed it for me.



Interesting you should post that...

One of the things that moved me from the 1236 to the 1340GT was the Norton gearbox.  
One can do Inch threads without gear changes... Then change a few gears and one can do Metric.  
And this includes lots of feed speeds for cutting.  For me, a worthy improvement over a few choices, then change gears.  

The main thing was the fit and finish of a Taiwanese machine.  It is apparent even in the pictures on that page of Matt's website.

What do you fly... or should I ask what are you checked out on?

I have lowly puddle hopper ratings... Checked out on some Cessna's, a SuperCub, a SuperCub on floats, and some non-logable hours in various twins.  
There is a skydiving place at the airport where my gyro is hangered (total of 10 gyros in two hangers, with a V tail Bonanza)... the jump plane is a Twin Otter.  Whenever I want (and I fit), I can ride in the right seat... have flown it down a few times... Amazing bird!


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 26, 2014)

One of the pluses I see is the PM1236 has a very common chuck  mount, a D1-4. The 1127 is much less common. Good luck with the search. 

Dave


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks, After cutting a Piece of card board to the space requirements and placed it in the area where I thought it would fit the 12x36 will be a bit to big... Will move things around and see if i can get it to fit! But if anyone within 250 miles of Portland has a PM1127VF for sale I am looking to buy a used one!


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 27, 2014)

Contract_Pilot said:


> Thanks, After cutting a Piece of card board to the space requirements and placed it in the area where I thought it would fit the 12x36 will be a bit to big...


What dimension was lacking?  Could you fit a 12x24 lathe in that space?  

Advantage of stepping up to a 12" lathe is you get the cam lock chuck (like a D1-4), which is far superior to bolt on or threaded, IMHO.  It also generally gives you a real QCGB, generally all the smaller lathes have a QCGB which requires you to swap 2-4 gears every time you thread (not really sure what the QUICK means in that context).

WRT the 1127VF-LB, Matt has imported a machine that none of the other retailers have grabbed on to, so chances of funding a used one is virtually nil. There are a number of other 1127 lathes out there (Jet and Grizzly), but they do not have power cross-feed, large spindle bore, or variable speed.  Matt's 11x27VF-LB is definitely a class all of its own.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Sep 28, 2014)

I found a somewhat deal to me just had to take a chance 12X36 will be a new Post.


----------

